# Highest Dose *Test* That You Like?



## Hendog (Feb 11, 2011)

Many say that over 1,500mg ew is the point of diminishing returns.  

What say you?



Please only provide personal experiences!


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2011)

600mg EW worked best for me.

Mixing other drugs into the mix is always better than massive doses IMO. Test only for the first 3-4 cycles then try some new things out.


----------



## SloppyJ (Feb 12, 2011)

Im on 750 right now on my first cycle. I started at 500 but really enjoy 750. The only sides I have are a TINY bit of acne on my face and chest. And oily skin. This is with .25mg adex ED. I can see myself going up to a gram in cycles to come. 

Maybe I'm just not that sensitive to test. Could be cause im in my mid 20's though.


----------



## jlacap (Feb 12, 2011)

ive noticed that up to 1g of Test my penis gets longer.  but over that amount and it stays the same.


----------



## cutright (Feb 12, 2011)

This cycle I started at 500mg at week 5 I jumped to 750mg to avoid plateau...I planned on going to 1000mg for the last 2 weeks but I was still gaining so I stayed at 750mg you have to know your body and Taylor it for you...I had "0" sides except for always being horny as hell.


----------



## ACHILLE (Feb 12, 2011)

jlacap said:


> ive noticed that up to 1g of Test my penis gets longer. but over that amount and it stays the same.


 

lol


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2011)

My sweet spot is around a gram. 1,500mg is good for horsepower but after that I feel a bit over medicated these days.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 12, 2011)

1250 for me!



/V


----------



## MDR (Feb 12, 2011)

I like to add during the cycle.  I ramp up to around 1200 by the last weeks of the cycle, after starting around 800.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 12, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> 1250 for me!
> 
> 
> 
> /V


 
How many times a week do you inject? Are you using Cyp?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mr.BIG said:


> How many times a week do you inject? Are you using Cyp?



Most of the time enan, 5 days a week X 250mg = 1250mg


/V


----------



## blazeftp (Feb 12, 2011)

Only been upto 750mg/W.
Don't see any reason to go any higher.

What benefits do you see from going over a G ?


----------



## MDR (Feb 12, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Only been upto 750mg/W.
> Don't see any reason to go any higher.
> 
> What benefits do you see from going over a G ?



I know for myself, it has a lot to do with having done this for 20+ years.  Took awhile to build up to that.  Not saying it works for everyone, just my personal preference.  It's all about what works for you.


----------



## Crank (Feb 12, 2011)

750 for me too. 


but if i was running a test only cycle i would prolly bump it up half way through.....


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 12, 2011)

500 was good, 625 was better, 750 is the best that i've tried. Imagine that. shooting 1 1/2 ml's seems to give me a hell of a lot more injection site soreness than 1 or 1.25 though.


----------



## BigBird (Feb 12, 2011)

It all depends at what stage of the game you're at.  I've personally never yet gone above 750mg EW (Cyp and/or Enan) (combined with 625mg of EQ EW) and I'm right where I want to be at as far as strength, horsepower, vascularity, appearance etc.  However, it's only a matter of time before I boost dosages a wee bit higher in order to see how high I can go before sides become too much.


----------



## Diesel618 (Feb 12, 2011)

BigBird said:


> It all depends at what stage of the game you're at. I've personally never yet gone above 750mg EW (Cyp and/or Enan) (combined with 625mg of EQ EW) and I'm right where I want to be at as far as strength, horsepower, vascularity, appearance etc. However, it's only a matter of time before I boost dosages a wee bit higher in order to see how high I can go before sides become too much.


 
What's horsepower? Someone's been doing too much EQ lol


----------



## jlacap (Feb 12, 2011)

you just have to up your dose every week and measure your penis at the same time each week until it stops growing.  then you will know what the "sweet" dose is.


----------



## ROID (Feb 12, 2011)

several years ago I ran test prop @ 1150 EW.  I really enjoyed it.

Now I think around 500mg EW is good for me. 750mg max.


----------



## irish_2003 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hendog said:


> Many say that over 1,500mg ew is the point of diminishing returns.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> ...



the magic begins at 2+grams a week but not for too many weeks....the headaches can be annoying


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 12, 2011)

How were the sides for you Roid @1150 EW of Prop?


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 12, 2011)

For you guys injecting <2-2.5mL at one time, is the injection spot sore as hell?


----------



## fredlabrute (Feb 12, 2011)

I can handle from 3 to 4ml in one injection without problem,but one of my supplier does special batch for me,test e at 600mg per ml,tren ace and deca at 400mg per ml,but i've never try the latest...Currently doing two shots of t400(not a mix only test E)at 1,5ml per dose,which give 1,2g test ew.750mg test is my sweet spot though,i don't see that much difference when i increase from that point.


----------



## dave.b (Feb 12, 2011)

1800mg for me,10 iu per day upon waking of humilin-N works fuckin bananas..


----------



## Repo (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm just now shifting from 500 to 750...

I'll have to move into some of the higher numbers once the time is right


----------



## jlacap (Feb 12, 2011)

yeh, its different for everybody my brothern'law's cock didnt stop growing till he got up to 2g of test.  so you just got to experiment.


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 12, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> Most of the time enan, 5 days a week X 250mg = 1250mg
> 
> 
> /V



You inject enanthate 5 times a week. You must really like pinning lol


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 12, 2011)

jlacap said:


> yeh, its different for everybody my brothern'law's cock didnt stop growing till he got up to 2g of test.  so you just got to experiment.



That sucks your penis only grew half way


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 12, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> the magic begins at 2+grams a week but not for too many weeks....the headaches can be annoying



What's the magic, I can imagine at amounts any higher than 2 grams a week you end up looking like the geico guy.


----------



## MDR (Feb 12, 2011)

GymRat707 said:


> For you guys injecting <2-2.5mL at one time, is the injection spot sore as hell?



Not at all.  You get used to it.  I like glute shots, so I don't really feel anything even with 3ML.  Practice makes perfect, right.


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 12, 2011)

I have shot about 1,900 this week and some other orals so over 2 grams but that is just temporary to boost levels...


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 12, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> I have shot about 1,900 this week and some other orals so over 2 grams but that is just temporary to boost levels...



 daaaaaaang lol im thinking abt doing 2ml 400mg at once and it seems big lol


----------



## ROID (Feb 12, 2011)

2B1 said:


> How were the sides for you Roid @1150 EW of Prop?



Its been 7 yrs ago but I don't remember any.

I ran the prop solo.


----------



## ROID (Feb 12, 2011)

400 mg/ml tren acetate ?

did i read that right ?


----------



## bknoxx (Feb 12, 2011)

ROID said:


> 400 mg/ml tren acetate ?
> 
> did i read that right ?


  me ? im talking abt 400mg test c at one time i only do 200 to 250


----------



## ROID (Feb 12, 2011)

fredlabrute said:


> I can handle from 3 to 4ml in one injection without problem,but one of my supplier does special batch for me,test e at 600mg per ml,tren ace and deca at 400mg per ml,but i've never try the latest...Currently doing two shots of t400(not a mix only test E)at 1,5ml per dose,which give 1,2g test ew.750mg test is my sweet spot though,i don't see that much difference when i increase from that point.



tren @ 400mg/ml


----------



## Tre (Mar 8, 2015)

ROID said:


> tren @ 400mg/ml



Yea I don't think you can fit 600mg of test in 1cc of oil....the limit is 313mg I think. Same thing with tren ace 400mg per cc....Idk doesn't seem that gear is dosed the actual way you were told.

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## Tre (Mar 8, 2015)

Anywayyyy the most test I pinned was 3g for 3 weeks , & it wasn't much different from 1500mg/wk so not much of a reason to exceed 1.5g of test a week unless you have suspension. I'd hit that at 2.5g a week no hesitation.

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------



## Tre (Mar 8, 2015)

Wow 2011 nvm lol 

Sent From Hell Via Droid X2


----------

